# what to do ?



## jennybrown (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi guys am fairly new on here have posted on before but it did not really help so hopefully this will be more successful!

Me and my husband are looking either to move to Vancouver end of year or next year not sure yet I have citizenship and he wants to try and get it too!
Can we just move out there or do we need to get a job first?
If not what proceedings do we have to go through ?
Is it straightforward are there things that we have to get checked out first?
Not sure who to speak to about this but you guys so hope you can help me


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you already have Canadian citizenship, you can move back to Canada whenever you wish. Your husband will need a visa, but visas for spouses normally aren't all that difficult to come by. Check the CIC website Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada for the details.

Your husband will have to live in Canada for a few years before he can take citizenship there, but the CIC website has information on that, too.

It wouldn't hurt to start looking for jobs before you move, but you're going to have to be available for face-to-face interviews at some point, so maybe start your search a couple months before you make your move. That way you can tell a potential employer that you'll be available after a certain date to meet.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Jenny, 
Agree with Bev, on the move and citizenship info.

I think you need a plan, it doesn't look like you will have much a of a problem getting here, and its amazing how quick a year will fly by. Neither of you needs a job before you get here.

Your husband will have to wait for his visa before he can work so its hard to say how long that will take but as you work right now I would say get started on your research now.

Benefits of planning it you know what needs to be done, you can set some timescales, start budgeting/saving, and move forward with purpose.


Your plan could include:

Researching job market, salaries, and availability, potential employers
Researching cost of living, housing, utilities, day to day expenses
Visa process how long, collecting paperwork etc.
What to do about house in UK, possessions, jobs etc.

Good luck Louise


----------

